

Tech giants don’t want Obama to give police access to encrypted phone data - Peter-Franusic
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/tech-giants-urge-obama-to-resist-backdoors-into-encrypted-communications/2015/05/18/11781b4a-fd69-11e4-833c-a2de05b6b2a4_story.html?hpid=z5

======
bediger4000
Holy cow! I thought that the title was a little leading, but that's what WaPo
editors chose for the article. I bet Ellen Nakashima is a bit peeved by that
title. I bet she's also unhappy with the editing on the text of the article.
It appears that someone edited the article to make it more he said/she said
style of fake-objective "journalism". Comey, the FBI and the DoJ are wrong on
this issue, and the reporter should be allowed to say so.

